# Todays hike and creation of today



## Skom007 (7 mo ago)

From my hike today at Rome point in north Kingston Rhode Island. It’s about a mile walk to the beach where the cedar trees are.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

That was a good find. Turned out nice. Cedars of that size are really rare in my area because the deer eat them in the winter. Not even ornamentals are safe. My folks have some on their front lawn which have been stripped of small branches up to about 6 feet.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds like a good walk with a good stick. I have carved a couple of eastern cedar sticks not bad to work with.


----------

